# What to feed my 9mth old cockapoo that has continuous tummy problems



## Cookie4472 (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi, I have just joined this site due to my desperation of what to feed my 9 month old cockapoo. He has been to the vets a number of times now but we seem to be getting nowhere, regarding having diarrhoea, very soft poo's all the time and sometimes blood in the poo. I feed him Royal Canin medium puppy food (kibble) at the minute, but was wondering if this is the issue. We have stopped all treats (advised by the vets), but still no joy. Has anyone else had issues with their cockapoos regarding this same matter and if so, what food now works for you. 
Scratching my head here on wondering what to do next.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly was diagnosed with pancreatitis when she was 2 and has needed a low fat diet for years and more recently we are investigating if she also has IBD. 

General rules are finding the right food to suit your dog. I would try avoiding food with chicken in them and maybe try a fish based diet, something like fish for dogs maybe to see if that suits better.


----------



## Cookie4472 (Mar 28, 2021)

Thank you for your reply 2ndhandgal. Can I ask why you suggest keeping away from chicken? I give him chicken and rice when he gets really bad and this does seem to slowly do the trick.


----------



## Wendaka1969 (Sep 10, 2019)

I know chichen upsets my fur baby stomach she loves it but it makes her poos orange and very soft so I try and not give it to her. I hope this helps don't forget to introduce a new food slowly as this can upset their tummies as well


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Chicken is in so many foods but is also one of the most likely things dogs can have a poor reaction to so with ongoing tummy issues it is worth eliminating the chicken to see if that resolves the issue.


----------



## olliesmomma (Nov 20, 2020)

Cookie4472 said:


> Hi, I have just joined this site due to my desperation of what to feed my 9 month old cockapoo. He has been to the vets a number of times now but we seem to be getting nowhere, regarding having diarrhoea, very soft poo's all the time and sometimes blood in the poo. I feed him Royal Canin medium puppy food (kibble) at the minute, but was wondering if this is the issue. We have stopped all treats (advised by the vets), but still no joy. Has anyone else had issues with their cockapoos regarding this same matter and if so, what food now works for you.
> Scratching my head here on wondering what to do next.


Hi! Im so sorry your sweet boy is having tummy issues  i actually had something very similar happen to me with my 7 month old.
I had switched him to the same royal canin med puppy from Iams (what breeder was feeding him). He really didn’t do well on it. He’d get diarrhea every few weeks, seemed to have really bad allergies and red eyes, would suddenly get really anxious, never really had an appetite. We made so many trips to the vet, including one with a $1200 bill after doing tons of tests to figure out why he wouldn’t eat. The vet and i came to the conclusion that maybe he was just a picky eater (which i do think he is). I switched him
to Nutro because my family uses it for their dogs and i liked the ingredient list much more than RC and he still wouldn’t eat much. The vet gave me 3 different foods for sensitive tummies, he liked those even less. The only time he really seemed to eat was when i would mix in wet food, so i thought i’d switch to that, but after some research i didn’t feel great about them being so processed and such.
So, finally, i gave into the fad and tried one of the delivery service human grade foods, Ollie. I do a mix of 1/2 ollie and 1/2 nutro puppy so he still has some puppy formula. i was skeptical but i can tell a HUGE difference. He’s been on it about a month and a half and his allergies have pretty much gone away, he doesn’t have nearly as many anxious episodes, and a wayyyy better appetite. Plus he loves the taste. I love that i can see actually meats and veggies in it too. I didn’t really notice how much it was helping until there were some shipment delays/confusion due to me moving and he had to go without for about a week. Sure enough his allergies & anxiety came
back strong and he was back to chewing at his paws & not wanting to eat. He’s back on it now and went right back to thriving.

Sorry this is so long, lol, but wanted to share that i totally know your pain and after months of being stressed about his diet, and trying countless things, this is what has truly worked for us. Plus, they promise that if your
pup doesn’t like the food after your first delivery or if it doesn’t work out for any reason, they’ll give you a full refund, which made me feel a lot better about trying it. And there are lots of similar brands that i hear great things about - my pups name is Ollie so i felt partial to this one  lol. I hope
this helps at all, wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## Miimii21 (Feb 22, 2021)

Cookie4472 said:


> Hi, I have just joined this site due to my desperation of what to feed my 9 month old cockapoo. He has been to the vets a number of times now but we seem to be getting nowhere, regarding having diarrhoea, very soft poo's all the time and sometimes blood in the poo. I feed him Royal Canin medium puppy food (kibble) at the minute, but was wondering if this is the issue. We have stopped all treats (advised by the vets), but still no joy. Has anyone else had issues with their cockapoos regarding this same matter and if so, what food now works for you.
> Scratching my head here on wondering what to do next.


Hi. My puppy is 4 months and 2 weeks now and yes feeding is not easy. Breeder started him on Bakers which he used to wolf down and beg for more but I didn’t like the reviews. Changed him to Orijen which has very good reviews but he like it for a week and went off it. Someone recommended Butternut box which seems to be going down real well. I started him off on it without mixing but now I mix it with the Orijen kibble and he now wolfs it down. You could try it as well. Checkout both butternut and Orijen.

Something else of pumpkin for diarrhoea. Check it out. 
Let me know what you think.


----------



## 4DaisyLove (Nov 21, 2019)

Cookie4472 said:


> Hi, I have just joined this site due to my desperation of what to feed my 9 month old cockapoo. He has been to the vets a number of times now but we seem to be getting nowhere, regarding having diarrhoea, very soft poo's all the time and sometimes blood in the poo. I feed him Royal Canin medium puppy food (kibble) at the minute, but was wondering if this is the issue. We have stopped all treats (advised by the vets), but still no joy. Has anyone else had issues with their cockapoos regarding this same matter and if so, what food now works for you.
> Scratching my head here on wondering what to do next.


Cookie,

I had that exact issue with my Daisy at 6 mos. It was dreadful. Nothing the vet did worked, so I turned to this site and read where someone fed banana to get cockapoo with a nervous tummy, so I tried a half inch slice every couple of hours and it worked! Also, I recommend using bits of kibble for treats as it works just as well, without stomach irritation. You can freeze the banana slices so the stay ripe. Hope this helps.


----------



## Linda Tulloch (Mar 7, 2021)

Cookie4472 said:


> Hi, I have just joined this site due to my desperation of what to feed my 9 month old cockapoo. He has been to the vets a number of times now but we seem to be getting nowhere, regarding having diarrhoea, very soft poo's all the time and sometimes blood in the poo. I feed him Royal Canin medium puppy food (kibble) at the minute, but was wondering if this is the issue. We have stopped all treats (advised by the vets), but still no joy. Has anyone else had issues with their cockapoos regarding this same matter and if so, what food now works for you.
> Scratching my head here on wondering what to do next.


Biscuit is very important , dogs chew with their stomach , whatever food you give your dog good dog biscuits are very important .Don’t keep putting food in front of his face .
Our 4 year old eats late after we go to bed . See what happens if you don’t put food out for a day . Not suggesting starvation , introduce food little and often keep it basic.
Good luck.


----------

